# هذا مشروعي ( مسرح ) Auditorium



## خضر أسعد (18 يوليو 2006)

الاسم : خضر أسعد
البلد : لبنان 
الجامعة : الجامعة اللبنانية - معهد الفنون الجميلة
القسم : هندسة معمارية 
السنة المنهجية : الثالثة 
العام الدراسي : 2005 - 2006
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
المشروع : - مسرح داخلي + مسرح خارجي 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## خضر أسعد (18 يوليو 2006)

هذه البلانات + المقاطع
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ












هذه الواجهات + المناظير 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ









أرجو أن ينال هذا المشروع إعجابكم ... وأنا أنتظر ردودكم وتعليقاتكم القيـّمة​


----------



## soumiiiii (19 يوليو 2006)

المشروع كتير حلو
والله يوفقك


----------



## RBF (19 يوليو 2006)

المشروع جيد ، و لكنه تقليدي جداً في حلوله
و الاظهار سيء جداً،
أقدر البساطه، و لكن النتيجه كان يمكن أن تكون أفضل


----------



## HARD MAN (19 يوليو 2006)

الفكرة بالشكل العام جميلة وبغض النظر عن الإخراج الذي أرى فيه مجهودا يشكر عليه صاحبه، إلا أن لدي ملاحظة شغلت بالي وشدتني من النظر إلى القطاع في المبنى.

هذه الملاحظة هي الكتلة الخرسانية الضخمة التي تجلس ـ على ما يبدو ـ على السقف الجملوني أو الأقرب أنه سبيس فريم ( Space Frame ) أم هي كانتيليفر بهذه الضخامة؟. أود لو أستوضح عن هذا الموضوع فقط أم أن هناك خطأ ما في نظري  



لك كل التحية أخي الحبيب وربنا معاك يا لبنان الحبيب


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 يوليو 2006)

من وجهة نظري ساحلل المشروع كالتالي:
المشروع مدروس بشكل جيد وظيفيا
توجد فكرة انشائية جيدة ولكنها لم تعطي حقها بمعني انه اذا اردت استخدام تلك القبة الكبيرة في التغطية فهذا شئ جميل ولكن لو كنت مكانك لاظهرتها وتركتها بدون وضع تلك المباني فوقها وبجوارها بالشكل الذي ساهم الي حد كبير في اخفائها مما كان له تأثير بالغ علي عدم وضوح تلك الفكرة الانشائية............انصح بالاطلاع اكثر علي كتب للتغطيات ذات البحور الواضحة وستفهم كلامي بشكل اوضح.......آسف علي الاطالة......ولكن الغرض هو محاولة المساعدة بالرأي والتحليل الموضوعي


----------



## خضر أسعد (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك أخ أحمد على تعليقاتك المفيدة فأنا تلميذ سنة ثالثة ولا بد أن يكون هناك أخطاء ... ولكن لم أفهم رأيك أخ Rbf إذ لم توضح ما الذي لم يعجبك في الاظهار كما لم أفهم القصد من قولك ( تقليدي جداً في حلوله )


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 يوليو 2006)

كلنا نخطئ ولايوجد شئ كامل ، الكمال لله وحده عز وجل، الاهم ان تنعلم من الاخطاء ولانخجل منها مطلقا ، وكلنا يتعلم حتي أخر لحظه في عمره ، المهم جدا ان يكون لدينا الرغبة في التعلم


----------



## خضر أسعد (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك مجدداً أخ أحمد وأنا أشاطرك الرأي أن المهم أن يستفيد الانسان من أخطائه والنقد البناء للآخرين ...


----------



## المهندسة مي (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أخي خضر .. 
مشروعك رائع جدا .. وهذه ليست مبالغة أو مجاملة .. فأنا كمهندسة معمارية عندما رأيت المشروع وجدته متزن من حيث واجهات وحل البلانات .. وهذا هو المطلوب .. 
أما بالنسبة للموقع العام فكان يحتاج إلى مجهود زيادة .. حتى يكتمل مشروعك وتأخذ درجة امتياز فيه .. 
اتمنى لك التفوق والتقدم دائما ..


----------



## خضر أسعد (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكر جزيل للأخت المهندسة مي على هذا التعليق .... أما بالنسبة للموقع العام للمشروع ، فنظراً لضيق الوقت واقتراب موعد التسليم لم أستطع الاهتمام به أكثر ... وأجدد شكري للجميع


----------



## لولا عبد القادر (20 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك المشروع كتيييييييير حلو ولكن هناك بعض الملاحظاتوربنا معاك


----------



## المربع (6 أغسطس 2006)

منور ياحبيي خضر


----------



## خضر أسعد (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورة أخت لولا وأيضاً أخ المربع


----------



## kasem_320 (6 أغسطس 2006)

مشاء الله المشروع جميل 
يمكن لو كان الأخراج شوي تعبته عليه أكثر كان طلع بيرفكت أكثر
لا كن في النهايه لك الشكر على المشروع الجميل 


موفق يارب،،،


----------



## زورو (16 أغسطس 2006)

بصراحة المشروع رائع بكل للكلمة من معنى و يعجبني التصميم الذي يتميز بالشكل الجيد و الوطيفة الجيدة 
و الله يوفقك


----------



## خضر أسعد (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور أخي زورو على مرورك الطيب


----------



## الملاك الابيض (16 أغسطس 2006)

اخي هوة كمشروع سنة ثالثة مستوى جيدالمقاطع ممتعة وجيدة الوظيفة ماشي حالها لكن كان ممكن تكون اكتر متعة وتجربة اغنى العيب الفعلي بالمشروع مش الاظهار لاني بعتبرو ثانوي نوعا ما لكن الحقيقة كتل المبنى ضخمة ومش ممتعة ولا متناغمة ، يعني حرام تعمل قبة متل هاي وتغطيها بالطريقة هاي انا اسفة اذا كنت قاسية شوي بس عشان نشوف مشاريعك بسنة رابعة احسن ، ونحكي : واو اختك الملاك الابيض


----------



## عبدالله2006 (17 أغسطس 2006)

روووووووووعة ومجهود متعوووووب عليه وفيه جراءة واذا كان هذا فعلا عملك فاتوقع لك مستقبل ممتاز وبالتوفيق
والسلام


----------



## خضر أسعد (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور أخ عبد الله على مرورك الطيب كما أشكرك أختي الملاك الأبيض على نقضك البناء


----------



## خضر أسعد (25 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو من الهندسين التعليق على المشروع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## لويس 15 (25 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع جيد جدا ورائع من ناحية التخطيط الفراغي والوظيفي للاقسام ، لكن خانك الاظهار الأخير خاصة في المناظير. 
حيث بدت ككتلة واحد مصمتة فلت توضح المواد المستخدمة في المناظير. 
توقعى لو أن الأظهار أصبح أفضل لكان المشروع راااااائع


----------



## خضر أسعد (26 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور لويس 15 على مرورك الطيب


----------



## مفتاح الغنيمي (28 أغسطس 2006)

كنت اتمني ان تكون معالجتك للفراغ الدخلي للمسرح الرئيسي وعن طريق السقف المعلق توكد علي ان اعلي نقطه تكون في مقدمة المسرح وليس الوسط والتكوين في العموم جيد


----------



## خضر أسعد (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور على مرورك الطيب مفتاح الغنيمي


----------



## ابن البلد (3 سبتمبر 2006)

روعة القبة توحي بالراحة


----------



## خضر أسعد (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور أخي شبلي موعود على مرورك الطيب


----------



## سيف الاسلام والدين (5 سبتمبر 2006)

المشروع جميل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ابو ريماس (5 سبتمبر 2006)

طالما البدايه بهذا المستوى فهى ممتازه ومع التطوير ان شاء الله توصل لدرجه المعرفه بأصول التصميم وصنع الفكره التصميميه لاى مشروووع فى المستقبل مشكوووور يا قمر على الجهد وبالتوفيق .


----------



## خضر أسعد (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور سيف الاسلام والدين وأيضاً مشكور ابو ريماس على مروركما الطيب


----------



## eng.mohad (10 سبتمبر 2006)

المشروع جيد 
لكن يحتاج الى التفاصيل


----------



## بنوتة العمارة (10 سبتمبر 2006)

هاي مهندس خضر اسعد
مشروعك بيعئد وحلو كتييييييييييييييييير
وبدي منك طلب صغييييييييير
ازا ممكن ترسلي ملفات الاوتوكاد للمسرح
على *****ي (ArcGirl666*************)


----------



## بنوتة العمارة (10 سبتمبر 2006)

عفوا ايميلي زي ماهو مكتوب فوق على الهوتميل
ومنتظزرا الرد


----------



## CHANEL (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بالتوفيق...

أسجل إعجابي بالمشروع


----------



## خضر أسعد (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورة أخت بنوتة العمارة على المرور الطيب كما أشكر CHANEl


----------



## خضر أسعد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور eng.mohad على المرور الطيب


----------



## مسلمة لله (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
مجهود رائع ومتميز يستحق الشكر
ونتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بصراحه مشروووووووع حلوووو وفكره المسقط وتوزيعه رائعه وبالنسبه لشكل الكتله حلوووو
الله يوفقك انشالله.................


----------



## خضر أسعد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورة أخت مسلمة لله على مرورك الطيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خضر أسعد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكورة أخت مسلمة لله على مرورك الطيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hanan.. (21 سبتمبر 2006)

هاي خضر مشروع حلو وموفق 
انا كمان زميله الك بالجامعه حنان هندسه داخليه سنه تالته حاليا 
مشروعك كتييييييييييييير حلو وبتمنالك التوفيق وطمني شو نجحت السنه وامتى رح تبلش الجامعه


----------



## خالد صلاح (23 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ خضر اسعد 
والله انا افخر بانك من اجيال المعمارين للمستقبل .. اسمح لي ان اعبر عن شدة اعجابي باسلوبك المعماري وثقتك البالغة في اسلوب اخراجك الذي يجب ان يكون مثلا لكل طالب معماري .. فقد اعيتني عيناي من كثرة ما شاهدت في مشروعات عديدة من الوان واظهار وكتل لا سبب لها الا ضعف الثقة والرغبة في سحب العين بعيدا عما هو هام ..
حلولك للمساقط ممتازة كطالب للعمارة ... فهمك واحساسك للكتل والبساطة الفائقة التعقيد التي نتج بها الحل تدل علي قدراتك وامكانياتك .. حقيقة انا سعيد ان من بين جيلكم القليل الحظ في العلم والمعرفة والممارسة يوجد مثلك ..
تجميعك للكتل في الواجهات بهذه السلاسة والبساطة ادهشني لعجز الكثيرين من مهندسي هذه الايام علي تحقيقه ..فان يأتي من طالب معماري هذا امر لابد ان تمدح عليه
اتمني لك التوفيق وارجو الا يتأثر اسلوبك ببعض كلمات النقد التي قرأتها ولا مكان لها ولا محل ..
هذه وجهة نظر


----------



## خضر أسعد (25 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورة أخت حنان على مرورك الطيب والحمد لله أنا نجحت ولكن صراحة لم أعرفك


----------



## خضر أسعد (28 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور أخ خالد صلاح على مرورك الطيب وعلى تعليقك الجميل وحبذا لو تعرفنا على نفسك أكثر ومن أي بلد أنت ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو ريماس (9 أكتوبر 2006)

بالتوفيق والى الامام


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 أكتوبر 2006)

بصراحة مشروع جمييل موتبس اري انك اتخذت من السمكة تشكيل فلماذا اخذت الشكل السمكي ؟

بصراحة انا بحب الشكل السمكي جدا وكنت مصممة مشروع مطعم في السنة الاولي بالشكل السمكي بس مطعم علي شكل سمكة الشكل يوحي بالوظيفة ولا انت ايه رايك


----------



## ابوالرنا (10 أكتوبر 2006)

المشروع فكرة جدا جميلة يعطيك الف عافية وبالتوفيق .


----------



## خضر أسعد (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور جودي و أبو الرنا على مروركما الطيب ولكما مني جزيل الاحترام


----------



## مهندسة بحرينية (26 أكتوبر 2006)

مشرووع حلو
بالتوفيق


----------



## manar (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
المشروع كتيير حلو ولكن يحتاج الى أن يكون الاظهار أفضل
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نهاد (28 أكتوبر 2006)

بصراحة يسلمو ايديك على المشروع رائع جدا
يعطيك العافية


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 أكتوبر 2006)

بالتوفيق وإلى الأمام ....
لدي تنبيه بسيط على شكل الإخراج والألوان لاحظ أنك قد استخدمت للسطح نفس لون الجدران كان يفضل أن يكون السقف بلون أبيض فاتح وأن تختار لونا آخرا للجدران عملك جميل والله الموفق...


----------



## iz_arch (30 أكتوبر 2006)

مشروع جميل 
أخي الكريم خضر أسعد إذا كان لديك تفاصيل للأسقف يرجى التكرم بوضعها لي
وشكراً لك
اخوك
iz_arch


----------



## المهندس عامر (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*بالتوفيق والنجاح*

سدد الله خطاك 
ونرجو الاطلاع الاكثر للاستفادة وافادة الاخرين 
المشروع جميل ومعبر 
بالتوفيق


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (1 نوفمبر 2006)

م/خضر المشروع جميل ولكن هناك بعض الملاحظات وهي 
1.اعاد النظر في الاخراج 
2.التغطيه كان من الافضل اختيار تغطيه اخر
3.اعادة النظر في توزيع الغراغات
وارجو من الله ان يوفقك يا م/خضر وارجو الاتكون زعلت علينا انما هو ري من زميل


----------



## gh78000 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخ خضر على هذا المشروع ولدي سؤال موجه لك.هل يتم دراسة الهندسة المعمارية في الجامعة لديك وهي كلية الفنون الجميلة كعلم ام كفن وهل انت عندما بدات بدراسة المشروع والكتلة بدأتها كدراسة علمية ام مجرد شي جميل او حجم خطر في بالك فوضعته على الارض بعيدا ماهو اساس ويتبع لمنهج معين بالعمارة وشكرا


----------



## hasanat75 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور و بارك الله فيكم و اتمنى اذا كان لديكم ملفات اتوكاد عن مثل هذه المشاريع ولكم الشكر الكبير


----------



## روميروالمصرى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## midraw (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور و بارك الله فيكم :12: :12: :12:


----------



## خضر أسعد (31 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأشكر جميع الاخوة على مرورهم الطيب وتعليقاتهم المفيدة


----------



## اللص الطائر (31 ديسمبر 2006)

كنت اريد المشاركة معكم في الموضوع ولكن الاخوة الاعضاء والمشرفين في المنتدي ذكرو كل النقاط وقامو بالنقد السليم
اعانك الله


----------



## عاطف البسيونى (4 يناير 2007)

*ألأعتبارات التصميمية*

السلام عليكم 
من أهم الأعتبارات التصميمية فى تصميم المسارح : 
الصوت 
الرؤية

من ناحية الصوت :
يعتبر الشكل الدائرى من المحظورات فى التصميم الصوتى للمسارح لما له من تأسير على تجمع أشاعة الصوت فى نقطة (بؤرة) 
شكرأً


----------



## فنانة ديكور (7 يناير 2007)

اتمنى تنفيذه بالتوفيق


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## خضر أسعد (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكر لجميع الأخوة على مرورهم الطيب وتعليقاتهم القيمة وانتظروا المزيد من المشاريع إن شاء الله مع العلم أني أصبحت سنة رابعة وهذا المشروع من السنة الماضية . . .


----------



## الفت (8 مارس 2007)

[المشروع جميل
اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ونتمنى التقدم دائما


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود المتميز ببساطته


----------



## خضر أسعد (11 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورة أخت ألفت وأخ بغداد الرشيد على مروركما الطيب


----------



## miro1_6 (11 مارس 2007)

جميل فى وجهة نظرى يا خضر
واجهاتة جميلة وبلانه مقبول جدا
وارجو منك مراعاة النسب
وبالتوفيق


----------



## SAMEH3 (6 أبريل 2007)

gameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## KNIGHT (7 أبريل 2007)

شكراا لك يا اخي العزيز .. وواصل تميزك .. شكراا لك ..


----------



## مسلمة لله (7 أبريل 2007)

*مجهود ممتاز*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مجهود جميل جدااا بالتوفيق الدائم ياارب


----------



## اسلام عباس (19 أبريل 2007)

جميل جداااااااااااااا.......................زبالتوفيق و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## خضر أسعد (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكر لجميع الاخوة على تعليقاتهم القيمة


----------



## د.تخطيط (9 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر جدا صور رائعة


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله لا تعليق


----------



## أحمدالنجدي (31 أغسطس 2008)

المسرح رائع جدا 
اتمني من الله أن يوفقك 
و شكرا


----------



## Eng. H (27 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع المسقط الأفقي يشبه المسقط الأفقي لمشروع البنك الزي صممته العام الدراسي السابق لكن التغطية جميلة انا أحب الشكل البيضاوي على الرغم من صعوبة التعامل معه


----------



## سينوغرافيا (27 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية وربنا لا يضيع مجهودك الى الامام


----------



## الصبا (28 سبتمبر 2008)

المشروع اظهاره جميل جدااابالرغم من بساطته
ولكن كتله المسرح الرئيسية المغطاه بنظام انشائى 
فى رأى كان لابد من اظهارها بشكل كبير 
المشروع ممتاز فى مجمله وفق الله


----------



## سمر الكيالي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشروع جميل --جهود مشكورة--الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عاشقة العيون (19 أكتوبر 2008)

تحفة والله يوفاق معمارى يا ناس


----------



## م حسناء (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلم ايدك على المشروع
ما شاء الله المشروع مدروس كويس الى حاجه بسيطه
خشبه المسرح كانت عاوزهشويه دراسه اكتر
يعنى كنت حولت الستاره الموجوده تخليها بعد فتحه الابواب
وكمان لو كنت درس شويه خشبه المسرح
جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

تصميم كتير حلو مشكور


----------



## crazygirl646 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

المشروع جميل يا خضر على فكرة انا مهندسة ديكور مش عمارة بس شيفاه من وجهة نظرى المحدودة حلو
ممكن يا خضر لو عندك صور للمناظير اكبر من كدة تنزلها......ربنا يوفقك


----------



## arch_hamada (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*روعة وشكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد*​


----------



## انجود الهندسة (6 نوفمبر 2008)

المشروع رائع و احييك عليه


----------



## زنبقة (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور المشروع جميل لكن بينقصه presentation منيح حتى يبرزه اكثر بس الله يوفقك المشروع جيد


----------



## assuamro (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اتمنى لك التوفيق والمشروع جميل جدا ....لا ينقصة سوى الشرح .... لا تكفي الصور فقط اتمنى ان تقوم بالشرح المختصر عن مشروعك حتى تستطيع ان ترد على استفسارت المهندسين .

وبالتوفيق والى الامام


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## aouina1979 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشاء الله المشروع جميل*


----------



## iyadcoo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على جهودك لكن المشروع ما في اشي الي اميزو


----------



## سمر الكيالي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لمستوى سنة ثالثة --فالمشروع ممتاز--جهود مباركة ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## boukhors (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*المشروع كتير حلو
والله يوفقك*​

mais j'aimerai bien si c'etait fait sur autocad je n'arrive pa a lire tes plans
mais bravo


----------



## عبدالرؤوف122 (5 مارس 2009)

اوريد مشاريع مسرح الله ايجزيكم


----------



## عبدالرؤوف122 (5 مارس 2009)

*مشاء الله المشروع جميل
اوريد مشاريع مسرح الله ايجزيكم*​*
*


----------



## تنقا (13 مارس 2009)

اخى خضر وفقك الله مشروع جميل ومتكامل بس محتاج شوية تضقيق


----------



## sami aljamal (2 أبريل 2009)

انا بدي قوول لخيي خضر حبييت المشرووع وبالأخير انتا باللبنانيي من أحسن الجامعات نتبه عحالك


----------



## bobstar65 (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
بصراحه اخ خضر المشروع حلو ككل 
هناك بعض الملاحضات عليه بس المشروع حلو
ربنا يوفقك 
مزيد من الابداع
:20:


----------



## عناق~الورود (7 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله مشروع جميل عالرغم من سوء الاظهار الا انه محلول ومش مهم الاظهار دايما ..

يسلمووووو ايديك يا بشمهندس ..


----------



## ARCH. NOOR (8 أبريل 2009)

حلووووو كتيييييييير ...مجهود طيب.... يسلمو...


----------



## fethedin (9 أبريل 2009)

مشروع جميل الله يوفقك يا اخي و شكرا


----------



## رمق العين (10 أبريل 2009)

مشروع راااااااااااائع............بارك الله فيك


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز خضر 
أخواني و أخواتي طلاب العمارة

لقد أكتشفت بعد تخرجي أسباب في حصولي علي تقديرات غير التي كنت أرغبها.
والحمد لله ظهر تفوقي بعد تخرجي في المجال العملي للتصميمات .

الأظهار المعماري ....هو أهم عامل لحصد الدرجات أنشاء الله.
فلا تتردد في وضع مجهود في الأظهار .. بغض النظر عن:

الوقت .... فطالب العمارة المسكين مزنوق علي طول وهذا للكل.
الجودة ..... المحاولة و التقليد من المشروعات و المجلات حتساعد كثييير...... ومحاولة فهم سبب جودتة .......والتدريب والأطلاع في خارج أوقات المشاريع.
المساعدة.....شئ لا زلت لا أحبه ... ألا في أضيق الحدود .... في مشروع التخرج ....في مشروع تخرجي كان مواهب بالدفعة ظهرت فجاءة بسبب المساعدات!! 
أما مراجعة المشاريع مع الدكترة و المعيدين و طلاب في سنة أعلي...... فكثرة المراجعة تطور الفكرة بطريقة أسرع, وربما يتعاطفون المصححين مع تعديلهم للمشروع .

وأخيرا كثرة رؤية مشاريع جيدة من تصميم وحلول و كتل و أظهار (حتي لو طبعت العديد منها حول مكتبك أو غرفتك).......... في البداية ممكن نستفيد من غير من حس.

ممكن أيضا عرض مشروعك بالمنتدي أثناء تطور المشروع حتي يمكنك من الحصول علي الأراء الجيدة ..... بغض النظر عن الأراء الأخري.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (11 أبريل 2009)

المشروع جيد جدا الحركة الداخلية مدروسة جيدا والكتل جميلة
اتمنى لك دوام التقدم


----------



## اسماء النجوم (11 أبريل 2009)

المشروع حلو كثير تسلم


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (12 أبريل 2009)

التقليديه في الحلول ليست سيئه 
المهم التحقيق الجيد للوظيفه


----------



## الوفية دائما (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكور .......لكن ياريت لو كان الملف اوتوكاد .


----------



## كركم (12 أبريل 2009)

المشروع بالنسبة للبلانات ممتاز و لكن بالنسبة للكتلة لا تعبر عن وجود مسرح داخل هذا التكوين انما تعطي احساس الكتلة انها عبارة صالة رياضية بكل الاحوال المشروع قوي كحل وظيفي.......................موفق


----------



## musmma (13 أبريل 2009)

المشروع جميل جدا والمجهود جبار بالنسبة لطالب فى المرحلة الثاثةو اتمنى لك التوفيق ان شاء اللة


----------



## Alnazeer (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام ليكم أخي خضر... لك خالص التحايا على هذا المجهود الجبار والمقدر جدا.. باختصار المشروع جميل ومدروس بطريقة جيدة وواضحة،، وأدعم رأي أخي المهندس أحمد حسني رضوان في ملاحظته ، مما يجعلني أقدر تقبلك للنقد وتلك من صفات المهندس الناجح... 
لك مني خالص التحايا لشخصك يا باش مهندس والشكر على المجهود... مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق...


----------



## nedjmaarchi (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشاء الله مشروعauditorium في منتهى الروعة


----------



## سعدالعراقي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الافكار المعماريه ناضجه وجميله اي هناك تناغم بين الوظيفه والشكل


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## m950875m (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشروعك رائع جدا


----------



## waleed999 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم *** الأخ خضر
من يقول إخراج و موقع هذا ليس بمهندس 
أهم شئ فى العمارة الوضوح البساطة وسهولة الحركة
الفكرة جميلة و الله الموفق
مهنس معمارى w


----------



## حميدوان (13 سبتمبر 2009)

المشروع حلو بس بدك عناية بالاخراج


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*---- بارك الله فيك ----*


----------



## rose_arc (14 سبتمبر 2009)

المشروع جميل ومحلول بشكل مدروس .. يمكن القول انه كان من الممكن التخفيف من حدة الكتلة الخرسانية واستخدام steel strcture لكونه مشؤوع يعتبر ترفيهي ثقافي لكن بهذه المرحلة من دراستك يعتبر المشروع جيد جدا واتمنى لك التوفيق في المشاريع القادمة


----------



## mohamed2009 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## اسلام 2009 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## فهد البدوي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع جيد حقا


----------



## sniper1975 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع حلو وجهد رائع ............الله يوفقك


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## سمية شعبان العاني (26 يناير 2010)

بداية جيدة والاظهار لاباس به ..اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## شاكر عوض (5 مارس 2010)

ان حابب اعرف الالوان المفضله للمسارح وقاعات المحاضرات


----------



## شاكر عوض (5 مارس 2010)

وكذلك المكاتب والمساجد


----------



## islam_mostafa (22 مايو 2010)

بصراحه مشروع ممتاز جدا


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله
ربنا يزيدك


----------



## مهندسه رنا (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتهمشروع حضرتك راااااااااائع يا بشمهندس بجدبجد حضرتك متميز التغطيه حاساها شويه ثقيله وضاغطه علي البلان يعني كان ممكن تكتفي بشكل التغطيه الجميل البيضاوييشغل الاخراج الابيض واسود والظل بجد بجد تحفه وانا من اشد المعجبين بالابيض واسود كاخراج اتمني اكون زي حضرتك كده في المستقبل واعرف اعمل مشروع مميزتحياتي


----------



## خضر أسعد (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً شكراً للجميع على ردودهم المميزة وأحب ان أذكركم أن هذا المشروع هو في سنة ثالثة وأنا مندهش من تجدد التعليقات على المشروع من تقريباً أربع سنوات 
كما أحب أن تعلقوا على مشروعي التخرج ولكم مني فائق المحبة والتقدير 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t196585.html#post1634236
أخوكم المهندس خضر


----------



## من منظور معماري (7 أغسطس 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووعة صراحة 
موفق وإلى الأمام


----------



## الشفق الابيض (7 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أخي خضر .. 
مشروعك رائع جدا *


----------



## sasa355358 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## سرحان العمارة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررر

والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## shagrath13 (1 يناير 2011)

عندما رأيت المشروع انصدمت ... إنه يشبه مشروعي (صالة متعددة الأغراض) لمادة التنفيذية بشكل كبير جدا..في البداية ظننته مشروعي !!! طبعا هذا وارد و طبيعي و أنا هذه أول مرة أرى فيها مشروعك بصراحة و هذا ما صدمني و طبعا أنا مبسوط كتير بمشروعي التنفيذية و مشروعك بيشبه مشروعي لهيك رح قيم مشروعك ب 10\10 !!!! هههه و سوف أرفع صور مشروعي لاحقا على سبيل الفائدة العامة.
أرجو منك التعليق على مواضيعي و شكرا !


----------



## Arch: NaNa (20 فبراير 2011)

مشاء الله مرررررررررررررررررررررررره مشروع يدل على ابداع المصمم 

الى الامام دائما ............................................... *_^


----------



## محمد غسان محمود (20 فبراير 2011)

على ماأظن أن هذا المشروع ليس مشروع طالب سنة ثالثة وإنما هو مشروع تخرج وفقك الله وسلمت يداك المشروع بديع .


----------



## اجراس (13 يونيو 2011)

المشروع واجد حلو سلمت يداك


----------



## Eng-laith badran (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل


----------



## shokolamo (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جمــيل جدا...!


----------



## eman sarhan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الفكره جميله وى


----------



## sohsoha (17 فبراير 2012)

niceeee bs fy momkin ay ka3aat aw asaree7 bs files autocad 3ashaan adres 3aleha soot


----------



## نورسين2 (23 أغسطس 2012)

وانا مع المهندسة مي مشروووع حلوووووو من غير مجامله موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 أغسطس 2012)

well


----------



## رواء طارق (26 أغسطس 2012)

مشروعك جيد تناسق بالكتل وحل البلانات جيد 
بالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## ArCh JoNa (30 أغسطس 2012)

بالتوووووووووووووووفيق


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## حذيفة العبسي (2 يونيو 2014)

ممكن رابط احمل منو المشروع ضروري جدا وشكرا الك


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يونيو 2014)

خضر أسعد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولاً شكراً للجميع على ردودهم المميزة وأحب ان أذكركم أن هذا المشروع هو في سنة ثالثة وأنا مندهش من تجدد التعليقات على المشروع من تقريباً أربع سنوات
> كما أحب أن تعلقوا على مشروعي التخرج ولكم مني فائق المحبة والتقدير
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t196585.html#post1634236
> أخوكم المهندس خضر




ياريت نتعاون كلنا م.خضر أسعد و باقي أعضاء 
في مزيد من رفع مستوي عرض لمشروعات
طلاب...و مشاريع محلية ... ومشاريع عالمية
ونشترك في تحليل جماليتها و المفيد منها​


----------



## taharelbour (11 يونيو 2014)

هذا المشروع جد روعة حيث انه منسجم مع كامل عناصرة وكانه كتلة واحدة


----------

